# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Αtlas ΙΙΙ - Behind the scenes

## Polyneikos

Οι φωτογραφίες backstage που έχουν την δική τους γοητεία ...


Ο φωτογραφος του event,Κώστας, με τον Τασο Μetalhead




o Hλίας με τον Τασο



Η παρεα της Πετρούπολης, Δημήτρης,Μακης με τον Κοσμά 








Ο κριτής του αγώνα Χρήστος Γκολιάς σχολιάζει με τον Σταύρο Τριουλίδη και τον Δημήτρη Νικολάου τις επιδόσεις του αγώνα, πιθανόν και το Ben Weider Diamond Cup που πλησιάζει 




o Tασος αγκαλιάζει την μπάρα, πριν κάτσει από κάτω 









Τα φιλαράκια,Μακης και Δημήτρης

----------


## RAMBO

Παλι ωραιες φωτο εβγαλα  :01. Razz: 

Αγωνας χωρις backstage δεν γινετε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Αγωνας χωρις backstage δεν γινετε




Συμφωνουμε, αλλα επειδη εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχουν πολλες ακομα backstage  φωτο, αναμενουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολλές γνώριμες φυσιογνωμίες θα εντοπιστούν στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Χαχαχα αυθορμητες :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

ελμερ μπηφ και κομπρα epic fail photo :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vaggan

ελμερ μπηφ και κομπρα epic fail photo :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: σας εκανα ανετα τροφιμους ψυχιατρειου ΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ

----------


## ελμερ

Μα ειμαστε...... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μα γι αυτο λέμε πίσω απο τις σκηνές γιατι είναι ότι νάναι κουκουρούκου και αυθόρμητες , εκτός μερικές που πίσω απο τις σκηνές μεν αλλα στημένες δε , αλλα όταν σε πιάνει ο φακός σε ανύποπτο χρόνο το αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορεί να είναι επαγγελματικού fotochooting :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ελμερ μπηφ και κομπρα epic fail photoσας εκανα ανετα τροφιμους ψυχιατρειου ΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ


χα0αχ0αχ0αχ0χα00χα0α0αχ0χα0αχ....καπως ετσι οντως,η φωτο τα σπαει :08. Turtle:

----------

